# [iPad 3] mp4 Video per iTunes kompatibel machen



## boss3D (11. September 2012)

Hi @ all!

Ich wollte gestern ein 750 MB großes mp4 Video per iTunes auf mein iPad 3 übertragen, auf dem noch 1.7 GB Speicherplatz frei gewesen wären. Hätte sich also super ausgehen müssen. iTunes hat aber sofort gemeint, dass das Video nicht übertragen werden kann, weil es vom iPad nicht abgespielt können werden würde. Okay, ein Bisschen googeln hat dann ergeben, dass es in iTunes für solche Fälle eine Funktion "Create iPad or Apple TV version" unter "Advanced" gibt. 

Gut, freue mich schon, eine Lösung gefunden zu haben und lasse mein mp4 Video mal bearbeiten. Hat dann eh fast eine ganze Stunde gedauert und das Resultat hat mich sprichwörtlich umgehauen: iTunes hat aus 750 MB eine 4.9 GB (!) Datei gemacht (immer noch mp4)!!! Was in aller Welt hat das Programm denn da herumgerechnet, um aus 750 MB fast 5 GB zu machen?  
Die Qualität des Videos war kein Bisschen besser, oder schlechter. Es hat sich nach meinem Eindruck wirklich nur die Größe verändert und natürlich hat das Video dann nicht mehr auf's iPad gepasst ...  

Hat sowas schon einmal wer erlebt? Ist das iPad 3 wirklich inkompatibel zu normalen mp4s?

Danke für baldige Antworten!


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2012)

Also laut den technischen Daten unterstützt das iPad mp4 :

http://www.apple.com/de/ipad/specs/

Wenn du Probleme hast, dann würde ich nicht iTunes konvertieren lassen, sondern lieber einen von den unzähligen kostenlosen Konvertierungstools nehmen, die man im Netz so findet.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2012)

Ja, aber in was soll ich denn bitte konvertieren? Das Video wäre ja schon in mp4, das ja laut Datenblatt unterstützt wird ... 

Da das Video auch nach der iTunes Konvertierung mp4, allerdings gewaltig größer, war, kann ich aus der ganzen Sache nur schließen, dass es auch innerhalb des mp4 Formats verschiedene Version gibt und das iPad eine spezielle davon braucht?!


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2012)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, aber in was soll ich denn bitte konvertieren? Das Video wäre ja schon in mp4, das ja laut Datenblatt unterstützt wird ...



Am besten einen mit 1-Click iPad Konverter, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. September 2012)

Hatte die Quelldatei eventuell 60fps? Das kann das iPad nämlich glaube ich nicht.
Würde dir den Freemake Video Converter empfehlen, da gibt es auch eine Voreinstellung direkt für's iPad 3. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2012)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Hatte die Quelldatei eventuell 60fps? Das kann das iPad nämlich glaube ich nicht.


Nope, 23 FPS ...


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Am besten einen mit 1-Click iPad Konverter, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite


Werde jetzt mal den Free Video to iPad Converter probieren.

Eigentlich kann das Ganze wirklich nur mit der Größe des Videos (750 MB) zu tun haben. Ich habe nämlich schon jede Menge kleiner (bis 50 MB) mp4s problemlos per iTunes auf das iPad übertragen können und die werden dort ganz normal abgespielt.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2012)

Hast du schon mal im App Store nach einem universellen Video Player geschaut? Vielleicht gibt es dort einen, der alle Codecs abspielt, ohne Konvertierung.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2012)

So ein Player würde mir nichts nutzen, weil es ja schon an der Übertragung des Videos auf's iPad scheitert, die von iTunes aufgrund von angeblicher Inkompatibilität nicht zugelassen wird. Aber jetzt bin ich eh schon am Konvertieren mit dem oben genannten Konverter. Melde mich nach Abschluss des Vorgangs wieder, ob es dananch geklappt hat ...


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2012)

Gut, bin gespannt!


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2012)

So, die Konvertierung ist soeben fertig geworden (ja, hat die ganze Nacht gedauert). Leider sind aber wieder 4.19 GB dabei rausgekommen. Soviel Platz habe ich nicht mehr am iPad, selbst wenn sich das Video nun übertragen lassen würde ...

Keine Ahnung, was die Programme da herumrechnen. Ist ja wieder nur eine mp4, jetzt halt mit 25 statt 23 FPS.


----------

